# 10mm sig



## Danm19 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have heard that sig was going to be making a 10mm sig. I believe it was the p220 model (don't quote me). Has anyone heard of this or does anyone know any 10 mm that are made by sig?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Saw this not to long ago. http://modernserviceweapons.com/?p=11697


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow. So, SIG's pulling out all the stops, and busting into the 10mm (beasty) pistol market huh? Cool. :numbchuck:


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I have to admit that I've thought seriously about getting a 10mm and making it my EDC. After shooting the Glock 20, seeing how smooth it is, I really have given it consideration. Not sure it would do well in a steel frame gun, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Vee_Kay (Jan 18, 2015)

S&W 1006, S&W 1026, and S&W1076, are steel frame 10mms and they are nice. The 1076 and 1026 are both designed like a sig with a de-cocking lever. Years ago I met a gentleman at Ben Avery Shooting range, who had a 10mm Sig with no model number markings on the side. There is a guy in Las Vegas who has been doing P220 stainless conversions for years, they are not cheap, however. Those have the Model # on the slide of P220. I'm excited about Sig finally entering the 10mm arena.


----------



## TheTourist (Dec 27, 2014)

I've owned several 10mm pistols. A Bren Ten, a Delta Elite and Colt Double Eagle. I had vertical stringing with the Delta.

If you can hit reliably with a .41 Magnum, you don't mind carrying heavier handguns, and you're more often in rural settings than cities, it might be a decent defense firearm.

In population, with any lighter version firearm, shooting full-house hollowpoint ammunition, it's a downright lousy choice.

My pet load was an H&G 200 grain linotype cast slug (I still have the casting blocks, BTW) over a modest amount of Alcan AL-8. It was accurate, but considering the step down in ultimate power, you'd be better off just using a .45 ACP.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

If in fact they do make a 10 MM, I'll be buying it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds interesting, I'd be concerned About the reliability


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The new Dan Wesson silverback will also be offered in 10mm. Along with the long slide Glock 40 in 10mm. I could see a 10mm in my future.


----------

